# MV Waiwera 1962



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone know the whereabouts of Desi Auld of Auckland. We sailed together on the Waiwera Jan to June 1962. My name is Hugh Smillie from Glasgow. You might recall the night we were drinking with Barbara Windsor in The Ironbridge Inn in London. Desi also sailed with my brother Bobby or Robert he likes to be called nowadays. Oh I forgot to mention, we were Engine room and I was 4th on the Waiwera. We never forgot you, Bobby is always saying "I wonder if Desi is still around.


----------



## Jock Murray (Aug 16, 2012)

*Barbra Windsor*



Jocko said:


> Anyone know the whereabouts of Desi Auld of Auckland. We sailed together on the Waiwera Jan to June 1962. My name is Hugh Smillie from Glasgow. You might recall the night we were drinking with Barbara Windsor in The Ironbridge Inn in London. Desi also sailed with my brother Bobby or Robert he likes to be called nowadays. Oh I forgot to mention, we were Engine room and I was 4th on the Waiwera. We never forgot you, Bobby is always saying "I wonder if Desi is still around.


Hi Wee Hughie this is Wee Jock,I was with you and Big Des that night,she was there with a bunch of hangers on ,they were letting her pay their drinks,we bought her a drink,then i tok her up to dance ,we were doing the twist.
We carried a case of beer all the way back to the ship ,we were bladdered!
We sailed up to Belfast for six week stay,you and your girlfriend took me to a dance and I ended up dancing half the night with her,with both your approval I might add.
I met Bob your brother a couple of years later,he said you had married that lôvely lady, she wàs a cracker with a smashing personality.
I have often thought about you both,where and how you were! Also DES,do you. Remember when DES NICKED cheif stewards keys,he was bladdered and hungery as was his usual,but the keys to the BOND were in the bunch,and Des could not remember where he put the keys,cheif S. WENT SPARE,almost in tears he was! 
Say hello to Bob.
Best regards
Wee Jock Murray from KIRRIEMUIR.


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

*Des Auld*

I just got the sad news that Des passed away in 1962. It is a pretty good tribute to a great mate that he was still talked about on the other side of the world.
Cheers Des, it was a privilege knowing you.


----------



## Norman Best (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi Jocko. Pleased you got in touch with John (Muttonbird). I wanted you to know first hand what happend to Des. Norm.


----------

